# RCS PnP-3 Question



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony,

Is your PnP-3 backwards compatible with the Aristo-Craft socket??  

BulletBob


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RCS Plug'n'Play battery R/C now ready.*

Hi Bob.

The PnP-3 was designed according to the NMRA proposal specifically for the Bachmann K-27. 
Assuming the AristoCraft P'n'P socket is the same, then yes it should be compatible with the said AristoCraft socket.
As yet I have not tested the RCS/EVO PnP-3 in an AristoCraft loco.

The production PnP-3 has an inversion transistor built in and will give a - signal for triggering all sound systems that use that type of chuff trigger.  No need to add any parts to the Bachmann loco at all other than the batteries, an ON-OFF switch and method of charging the batteries.

One proviso.
The PnP-3 is for battery power only.  It is NOT designed for running on a constant track voltage.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When I first saw this I thought you were talking about a PNP transistor and it's socket.  Not a Plug and Play socket /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

My how times have changed/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 03/08/2008 5:18 PM


When I first saw this I thought you were talking about a PNP transistor and it's socket.  Not a Plug and Play socket /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

My how times have changed/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif



You just gave away your age!  Oops, so did I.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony,
A question for the sake of sound system usage:
Will the sound output   be linear or PWC?
Jim C.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 

This might help..
http://www.rcs-rc.com/PDF/Battery_RC/RCS/Instructions/PnP_3_TX_24.pdf

BulletBob


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*The answer is PWC.
*
JimC.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim.

The output to the motor is PWM.

All sound systems such as Phoenix and Dallee can read the pwm output OK except Sierra.
There are a couple of different  ways to use Sierra.
a). If you wish to power Sierra from the traction battery voltage you will need an opto interface to convert the pwm signal back to linear DC.  This can be achieved with the RCS #SSI-12v5 which will also supply a regulated 12 volts to power the Sierra.   Or.
b). you can still use the Sierra battery and power the Sierra through pins 7 & 8. 
In either case the # B-SWITCH for the sound triggers has to be wired a certain way as explained in the instructions.

In the case of a). you can have three sound trigger functions.
In the case of b). you will have two sound trigger functions.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob.

The PnP-3 has now been tested with a couple of AristoCraft (AC) locos.

It works just fine except the AC locos are wired backwards compared to the Bachmann K-27.
This is not a problem as the RCS run program can be set to use a sequential direction change instead of the centre off control.  The UP arrow button becomes ramp up speed and the DOWN arrow becomes ramp down speed. To change direction you just toggle the direction button.  The lights will change to show direction set.

The only other slight problem is the PnP-3 pcb was designed to the NMRA socket proposal dimensions which makes it a bit wide for the socket pcb in some AC locos.  The PnP-3 can be prevented from sitting right down in the socket because AC have mounted a 3 way header on the side of their socket pcb.  Again, a simple fix is to use plug in stand offs to raise the height of the PnP-3 to clear the AC header.

Edit notes:
I have just been reliably informed that not all AC locos are wired the same way.  
Some are wired the same as the Bachmann K-27.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony,

Thanks for the info!!

BulletBob


----------

